# Motel/Hotel/No-Tel suggestions along Juarez/Chihuahua/Torreon route?



## flyboynm (Oct 24, 2014)

We will be crossing late in the day tomorrow at Santa Teresa crossing (2pm?) and will travel as far as we can towards Mexico City. Are there any No-Tels that you can recommend on this route? What are the rates like these days for a "night" in the hotel? I am going to be doing the lion's share of the driving, only in daylight and want to just go to bed and sleep from sundown to sunrise.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

flyboynm said:


> We will be crossing late in the day tomorrow at Santa Teresa crossing (2pm?) and will travel as far as we can towards Mexico City. Are there any No-Tels that you can recommend on this route? What are the rates like these days for a "night" in the hotel? I am going to be doing the lion's share of the driving, only in daylight and want to just go to bed and sleep from sundown to sunrise.


I can't recommend any specific motels. I have made a couple of trips in the past year or so. Both times we stopped at tiny little motels, not part of any chain, and without the fancy walls and entrances of the no-tell places. We paid $400-450 pesos/night for rooms with two beds.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

If you Google "mexico no tell hotels" you will find plenty of info.


----------



## shomer (Jul 7, 2014)

The Jimenez Plaza Hotel in Jimenez, Chihuahua, is very nice: right on the highway, with a huge, clean pool in the courtyard, gated parking, and rooms set well back from the road. The restaurant was pretty good, and the small bar was open late. I don't recall what we paid for the room, but it wasn't inexpensive. I stayed there twice in late 2013. Google says it's 2-1/2 hours south of Chihuahua city, which sounds about right.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Hot Sheet Motels usually range between 250 and 400 pesos for 12 hours. About another 100 pesos for the hot tubs and pole.


----------

